# Virenwarnung betr. Windows



## Adele (9 April 2008)

Diese Nachricht habe ich heute per Mail bekommen. WAs ist Eurer Meinung nach davon zu halten?

Fwd: Information an alle Windows Nutzer !!!!!!
an alle: weitergeleitete Warnung vor Virus wichtiger Hinweis, sofort lesen
 und beachten ! 
Bitte lesen DRINGEND  wurde heute auch schon in
 D63 - durchgesagt! Bitte verteile diesen Hinweis an Deine Freunde, Familienangehörige und weitere Kontaktpersonen! In den kommenden Tagen solltest
 Du aufmerksam sein und keine eMail öffnen mit dem Betreff oder Anhang: 
"Einladung", unabhängig davon, wer sie Dir geschickt hat. Es handelt sich
 um ein Virus, das eine Olympia-Fackel öffnet, die die gesamte PC-Festplatte zerstört. Dieses Virus kann Dir von einem Bekannten gesendet werden,
 in dessen Adressbuch Du stehst. Darum solltest Du diese Information an alle Deine Kontakt-Adressen weiterleiten. Diese Nachricht eventuell 25 Mal
 zu bekommen, sollte man bevorzugen, anstatt einmal eine solche Virus-eMail zu erhalten und sie zu öffnen. Wenn dennoch eine eMail mit dem Betreff
 "Einladung" bei Dir eintreffen sollte - und sei es von einem Freund -, öffne sie nicht und schalte Deinen Computer sofort aus! Es handelt sich um
 das gefährlichste Virus, das je durch CNN angekündigt wurde. Dieses neue
 Virus ist gerade gestern Nachmittag - durch Mc Afee entdeckt worden und von Microsoft als das zerstörerischste, das es je gegeben hat, eingestuft worden. Und noch gibt es keine Möglichkeit, diese Virusart zu eliminieren. Sie zerstört einfach die  Zone "Zero" (Zentrum) der Festplatte, wo die lebenswichtigen Informationen abgespeichert sind. Schick bitte diese eMail an alle, die Du kennst! Denk daran: wenn Du sie ihnen sendest, ist 
das für uns alle von Vorteil!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: Virenwarnung betr. Windows*

Man beachte das Datum! 2005 !
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,337835,00.html

Und 2002 !
http://www.supernature-forum.de/sic...mster-virus-je-entdeckt-wurde-mitgeteilt.html


----------



## PGOE (9 April 2008)

*AW: Virenwarnung betr. Windows*

Liebe Adele!

Wenn ich mir den Text dieser "Warnung" ansehe, dann fallen mir sofort die "Kennzeichen für Hoaxes" auf:

-Sende sofort an alle die du kennst- sogar gleich 2mal!

Und dann meldet sogar CNN diesen "gefährlichen Virus" und Microsoft hat ihn schon analysiert.

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe: Wie soll ich denn diese Mail an andere weiterleiten, wenn ich den Rechner sofort ausschalten soll.

Meine (unmassgebliche) Empfehlung: vergesssen und bloß nicht weiterleiten!

/GOE


----------



## Adele (9 April 2008)

*AW: Virenwarnung betr. Windows*

Siehste.. Das war mit ein Grund, dass ich diesen Text hier quasi als Frage ins Forum gestellt habe. Ich konnte nämlich nicht wirklich etwas damit anfangen.


----------

